# Como medir consumo amper de un electrodomestico, herramienta, motor, ext.,



## Guest (Nov 29, 2008)

Hola colegas, para medir el consumo (amper) de un electrodoméstico, herramienta, motor, ext., dejo estos dibujos explicativos (que por supuesto están 100 % fuera de escala). Posiblemente le sirva de utilidad a un estudiante o electricista recién "iniciado" (permitame la redundancia).

En el gráfico A figura el gabinete, en lo posible no metálico.

La figura B muestra la incorporacion al gabinete de un cable trifilar enfundado de 6 mm conectado a un enchufe (este enchufe ira al toma domiciliario) y en el otro extremo del gabinete va un toma trifilar, aquí se enchufara el aparato a medir el consumo).

La figura C muestra la incorporacion de puentes entre el toma del gabinete y el cable trifilar de alimentacion (conexión al toma domiciliario). La seccion de los cables del puente (cada uno con funda) tambien seran de 6 mm. Permitiran medir un consumo hasta 31 amper.

Con una pinza amperometrica se podra medir el consumo.

Importante !, todos los elementos y contactos deben estar aislados al contacto con las personas de manera que cualquier manipulacion no pueda ocacionar una descarga.


----------



## El nombre (Nov 30, 2008)

Eso no es así en España. El consumo máximo para cables de 6 mm de seción es de 25A. También depende de la distancia.
Por norma (REBT) sigue las dos tablas de forma ascendente:
1mm (prohibido en istalaciones solo maniobra)
1,5mm  protección con 10A 
2,5mm protección con 15A
4 mm protección con  20A
etc.

Saludos


----------



## fernandob (Nov 30, 2008)

el nombre:
si miras bien veras que aunque ponga cable de 6mm (o 10mm) seran los enchufes de los extremos los que NO estan capacitados para ese cable.

pero "esta tan inocente esa cajita" que no daba para criticar nada.    

yo..........si hiciese eso le pondria cable de 2,5mm y como para decir ...ya esta, esto es para siempre .
y les aseguro .......pero les aseguro 100% que el cable de 2,5mm de seccion ni se mosquea con 32 amper para lo que se usara que es para una simple medicion de 30 segundos o 2 minutos como maximo.
y la caida d etension (por sea caso lo digo) en esos chicotes tampoco dan de que hablar .


saludos


----------



## El nombre (Nov 30, 2008)

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> el nombre:
> si miras bien veras que aunque ponga cable de 6mm (o 10mm) seran los enchufes de los extremos los que NO estan capacitados para ese cable.
> 
> pero "esta tan inocente esa cajita" que no daba para criticar nada.
> ...



No me digas!
hay enchufes de más de 100A. No determina nada al respecto por tanto no tiene importancia solo tienes que usar el que quieras. 
El cable si queda limitado.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2008)

Pimero; no se los valores de sección del conductor eléctrico en España. En Argentina son:
  1 mm : 9,6 amp.
  1,5 mm : 13 amp.
  2,5 mm : 18 amp.
  4 mm : 24 amp.
  6 mm : 31 amp.
10 mm : 43 amp.
16 mm : 59 amp.
25 mm : 77 amp.

Segundo; como bien dice "el hombre" de Alicante, hay enchufes y tomas aptos para soportar mayor amperaje.
Lo de "6 mm" fue solo a efecto de ejemplo. La sección del conductor estará sujeta a la potencia a medir.
Tengamos en cuenta que la potencia máxima a medir estará limitada a la potencia máxima del toma (e instalación) domiciliario.


----------



## santiago (Nov 30, 2008)

pelo un poquito el aislante del paquete de cables (sea tpr o cualquiera) , dejo un solo polo , le calso la amperometrica y listo

ahora si tendria que armar eso le pongo un amperimetro, no serie , sino los que trabajan igual que la amperometrica, en mi colegio, habia algo asi metido en una caja de herramientas, ademas tenia probador serie


saludos


----------



## fernandob (Nov 30, 2008)

sin querer entrar en animo de discutir ni querer ganar:
yo lo vi "en el contexto que se menciono" .

ese contexto era el medir el consumo de electrodomesticos hogareños., no soy de soler usar enchufes industriales pero supongo que cada tipo de enchufe especial tiene su formato .
a veces uso esos trifasicos de pernos redondos, alguna vez he tenido que cambiar alguno.
pero supongo (repito) que cambian la forma.

si quiero enchuifar una cafetera o un lavarropas de hogar debere usar una toma hembra de las comunes de hogar.........son de 10 amper ..creo que 16 amper maximo dicen .


si no es asi, me dicen.

saludos


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2008)

mi estimado "fernandob", creo que a esto le llaman "buscar la quinta pata al gato".
cordial saludo.


----------

